# Silvretta-Bernina-Loop Tourbericht 2016



## cschaeff (20. Oktober 2016)

Liebes Forum,

die Saison für die großen Touren neigt sich langsam aber sicher dem Ende zu. Zeit also, die schönen Erlebnisse noch mal Revue passieren zu lassen oder sogar schon Pläne für den nächsten Sommer zu schmieden.

Mit der Hilfe vieler Foristen haben wir in diesem thread
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-perfekte-tour.780333/
eine Tour gebastelt, die wir in der letzten Augustwoche abgeradelt sind.

Wie es uns dabei ergangen ist, erfahrt Ihr im folgenden BERICHT.


----------



## McNulty (20. Oktober 2016)

los los her damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (20. Oktober 2016)

Ganz bewusst haben wir uns für eine Rundtour entschieden. Keine nerviger Rücktransfer und keine langweiligen Überführungsetappen (um Strecke zu machen). Rückblickend auf unsere bisherigen Touren hat uns die Gegend im Bereich Alpenhauptkamm immer am stärksten in ihren Bann gezogen.

So entstand die Idee, eine Rundtour zu entwickeln, die zwischen Silvretta und Bernina durch die Schweiz, Italien und Österreich führt und dabei immer engen Kontakt zu den eisbedeckten Riesen in diesem Teil der Alpen hält.

Rund 13.000 Höhenmeter verteilt auf nur 360 km machen das Profil der Tour deutlich. Sieben Pässe liegen bei rd. 2.500 m. ü. d. M. oder darüber. Unter die Baumgrenze sind wir eigentlich nur zum Schlafen abgetaucht, die Tour spielte sich überwiegend im Hochgebirge ab.

Befahren wurden folgende Pässe (chronologisch):

Costainas 2250 m
Ofenpass/Il Jalet 2290 m
Gallo 2240 m
Trela 2295 m
Vallaccia 2611m
Val Viola 2454 m
Bernina 2330 m
Suvretta 2680 m
Albula 2312 m
Keschhütte 2625m
Scaletta 2606 m
Davos Panoramaweg 2322 m
Carnairajoch 2489 m
Zeinisjoch 1840 m
Fimberpass 2608 m


----------



## cschaeff (20. Oktober 2016)

@McNulty hat freundlicherweise die harte Pionierarbeit übernommen und die Erstbefahrung auf einer wilderen Variante durchgeführt. Wem unsere Tour also etwas zu zahm ist, sei an den netten Kollegen verwiesen. Er kann euch erklären, wie man 2.000 HM uphill ohne pedalieren (und ohne Seilbahn) absolviert


----------



## McNulty (20. Oktober 2016)

Ooooch - ich habe gerade deine Etappen angeschaut, da ist einiges "wilderes" drin - noch hoch auf die Bernina und zum Einrollen in Davos nochmal auf den Panoramaweg....


----------



## cschaeff (21. Oktober 2016)

TAG 1: Sanfter Aufgalopp

Bedingt durch die recht weite Anreise (rd. 700 km) schlagen wir erst gegen 16:00 Uhr in Scuol im Engadin auf. Eigentlich wollten wir ja am ersten Tag gleich durch die Uina-Schlucht und über die Fuorcla-Sesvenna nach S-Charl, aber nach McNultys Befund, dass man für die viele Schieberei und Tragerei mit sehr wenig Abfahrtsspaß belohnt wird, fahren wir am ersten Tag direkt zum Gasthaus Mayor in S-Charl, wo wir die Übernachtung gebucht haben.

Das Auto wird auf dem öffentlichen und kostenfreien Dauerparkplatz am Ortsrand von Scuol abgestellt. Räder raus, Luftdruck an den Reifen überprüft, Radklamotten an, Trinkflasche ans bike, Rucksack auf und los.

Die ersten Höhenmeter geht es auf einer schmalen Asphaltstraße durch den Nadelwald.





Und mit jeder Kehre, die man hochkurbelt und jeder neuen Schweißperle auf der Stirn tritt wieder dieser erstaunliche Effekt ein, den ich bei keiner anderen Art von Urlaub so erlebt habe: Der Alltag wird ganz schnell ganz klein.
Man ist fasziniert von der Landschaft, den Gerüchen, den Ausblicken. Man beschäftigt sich mit so profanen Dingen wie: Sitzt der Rucksack gut? Reicht das Wasser? Was schleift da hinten? Sind wir noch auf dem Track? Wie weit bis zum nächsten Kaffee?
Es ist ein völlig anderer Rhythmus als gewohnt, gewissermaßen eine Entschleunigung, eine Konzentration auf eine überschaubare Aufgabe, die einen körperlich wie geistig in einer Art fordert, die man im Alltag so nicht kennt. Ich nenne es mal: TRANSALPMODUS

Im Talboden rauscht die Clemgia dem Inn entgegen. Die Erosion hat skurrile Formen hervorgebracht (erinnern ein wenig an die Erdpyramiden, die ich aus Südtirol kenne).





Steinmännchen sind für mich der ultimative Beweis, dass Menschen Herdentiere sind.





Schönes, klares, türkisblaues Wasser rinnt von allen Seiten herbei.





Nach einer guten Stunde Fahrzeit sehen wir die ersten Hütten des kleinen Weilers S-Charl...





und bald darauf schieben wir unser bikes in den Schuppen am Gasthaus Mayor (viel Holz vor der Hütte...)





13 km, 750 HM, nach der anstrengenden Autofahrt genau das Richtige Pensum.

Die Unterkunft und das Essen sind sehr gut, die Preise allerdings schon recht üppig (selbst für Schweizer Verhältnisse). Bei einer so tollen Lage und überschaubarer Konkurrenz am Ort aber wiederum nachvollziehbar.


----------



## cschaeff (21. Oktober 2016)

Noch ein wenig Heimatkunde:

Am 1. September 1904 wurde im Val S-Charl vom Bündner Jäger Padruot Fried der letzte Bär auf Schweizer Gebiet erlegt.





Heute geht man davon aus, dass ab und an mal wieder Bären in der Schweiz vorbeikommen. Einen Abschuss müssen sie allerdings nicht mehr fürchten, sie sind gesetzlich geschützt.


----------



## w69 (21. Oktober 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Heute geht man davon aus, dass ab und an mal wieder Bären in der Schweiz vorbeikommen. Einen Abschuss müssen sie allerdings nicht mehr fürchten, sie sind gesetzlich geschützt.



Wäre auch schade um dieses Exemplar


----------



## cschaeff (23. Oktober 2016)

TAG 2: Große Seen und feine trails

Um 9:00 Uhr sitzen wir auf den Rädern und strampeln Anfangs immer dicht an der Clemmgia entlang nach Süden.





Die Arven werden immer spärlicher und die Alp Astras rückt langsam ins Blickfeld.





Die Auffahrt zum Costainas ist immer wieder ein Genuss. Die recht angenehme Steigung zwingt einen nur ganz selten aus dem Sattel und die Landschaft ist so schön, dass man überrascht ist, schon am Pass zu sein.





Unsere Strecke führt über die Alp da Munt und schlängelt sich mehr oder weniger auf gleicher Höhe am Hang oberhalb der Ofenpassstraße entlang. Majestätisch thront die eisbedeckte Gipfelhaube des Ortler am Horizont.





Auf Empfehlung der Ladys in Pink @Mausoline @Lahmschnecke
@Bettina  nehmen wir natürlich den kleinen Schnapper durch den Zirbenwald





und kommen direkt am Gasthaus am Ofenpass raus (guter Tipp, der trail hat Spass gemacht, auch wenn man immer mal schieben musste).
Direkt am Pass probieren wir eine für uns neue Route links am Gipfel des Il Jalet vorbei (Danke an @olev für den Tip, ist wirklich schöner als über Buffalora). Rund 80 hm Schieben bringt uns schnell auf Höhe





und wir queren dann ohne großes auf und ab zum Gebiet Jufplaun. Die Querung des Val Mutaröl hat ein wenig Canyon-feeling





Die Strecke rüber zum Jufplaun ist Balsam für die Seele


----------



## cschaeff (23. Oktober 2016)

Oben am Gallo sieht man die Bogenstaumauer des Lago di Livigno





Der trail ist ein Genuss. Durchgehend S0/S1, viele Kehren, die man aber alle gut durchfahren kann. In fast jeder Kehre leuchtet es türkisblau aus dem Talgrund





Immer näher kommt man dem Seeufer, ohne jedoch direkt Kontakt aufzunehmen. Ein zwei Stellen müssen wir schieben, der Weg ist hier arg bröselig und verliert ab und an etwas an Form und Griffigkeit





Vom Ende des Lago di Livigno queren wir zum Passo di Fraele. Der Torrente Acqua del Gallo schlängelt sich durch die Kies- und Schottermassen. Die Landschaft mutet an, wie irgendwo in der Kanadischen Wildnis.  





Weiter gehts zum Lago di San Giacomo di Fraele, den wir umrunden (im Vordergrund die Fundamente der Wohnbaracken der damaligen Bauarbeiter für den Staudamm)





Nach leckerem Kaffee und Kuchen im Rifugio Val Fraele geht es hinauf zur Baita di Trela (nochmal Kaffee, man weiß ja nie...)





und weiter hoch Richtung Passo Trela









Der trail nach Livigno ist wieder wunderschön flowig und wie für Mountainbiker gemacht





Zum Abschluss geht es an der Seepromenade nach Livigno hinein.





Livigno ist sehr quirlig, wer also Einsamkeit und Ruhe sucht, ist hier fehl am Platz. Für einen Abend war es für uns aber okay. Untergekommen sind wir im Caravasc, was ich ausdrücklich empfehlen kann (einfach, geräumiges Zimmer, sehr sauber und leise).

57 km und 1.600 HM, landschaftlich und trailtechnisch eine Aneinanderreihung von Sahnestücken. Wer hier nicht auf den Geschmack kommt, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen...


----------



## Mausoline (23. Oktober 2016)

Top Etappe  

Ist das Fraele wieder gut bewirtschaftet, Kuchen hört sich ja gut an? Wißt ihr auch was wegen Übernachtung?

Supi  endlich das/unser aller Ergebnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (23. Oktober 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Top Etappe
> 
> Ist das Fraele wieder gut bewirtschaftet, Kuchen hört sich ja gut an? Wißt ihr auch was wegen Übernachtung?



Die sprangen mit zwei-drei Leuten im Service rum, wegen Übernachtung haben wir aber nicht gefragt 

Es sah schon recht geschäftig aus


----------



## cschaeff (24. Oktober 2016)

Noch ein wenig Heimatkunde:

Im Jahr 1805 wurde Livigno wegen seiner im Winter kaum erreichbaren Lage von Napoleon zur Zollfreizone erklärt, um die Menschen zum ganzjährigen Verbleib zu motivieren. Dieser Status gilt bis heute unverändert. 
Bis 1951 war Livigno rund sechs Monate im Jahr von der Außenwelt abgeschnitten, weshalb man es auch _Piccolo Tibet_ nannte.


----------



## Mausoline (24. Oktober 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Die sprangen mit zwei-drei Leuten im Service rum, wegen Übernachtung haben wir aber nicht gefragt
> 
> Es sah schon recht geschäftig aus



die Bewertungen und Meinungen der letzten Jahre waren nicht berauschend


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Oktober 2016)

Herje, jetzt wo es für mich spannend wird klemmt es.
Toller Bericht


----------



## cschaeff (24. Oktober 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> die Bewertungen und Meinungen der letzten Jahre waren nicht berauschend



Hab grad noch mal mit meiner Frau geredet: der Kuchen bekommt tatsächlich Abzüge in der B-Note, wir haben die halbe Portion auf dem Teller gelassen - hatte ich irgendwie verdrängt


----------



## Mausoline (24. Oktober 2016)

oooohhhh nur halbe Portion Kuchen gegessen ... das verheißt nix so Gutes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (25. Oktober 2016)

San Giacomo: Essen Gut - Übernachten/Sanitäranlagen sahen eher basic aus.
Übernachten: Rifugio Monte Scale (Mischung aus Jugendherberge und Bundeswehr - Zimmer Stockbetten, etwas eng) aber Essen gut, nette Wirtsleut'
Ist halt alles mit Tagesausflüglern voll


----------



## cschaeff (25. Oktober 2016)

TAG 3: Kleiner Grenzverkehr

Nach einem typisch italienischen Frühstück (Koffein und viel Zucker) bringen wir unseren Insulinspiegel mit einer lockeren Auffahrt nach Trepalle erst mal wieder nach unten.





Oben in Trepalle ist schon einiger Betrieb im Bikepark auszumachen. Wir nehmen einen spassigen trail bis zum Torrente Vallaccia.





Anfangs geht es noch auf Asphalt am Bach entang ins Tal hinein.





Nachdem wir die letzten Hütten hinter uns gelassen haben, geht der Weg in Schotter über und es wird schön einsam.





Ein beeindruckendes Hochtal windet sich mehrere Kilometer nach Süden, der Weg verläuft recht gut fahrbahr an der linken Talflanke entlang.





Es wird langsam steiler, Schieben kostet weniger Körner als fahren (und man kriegt den Rücken mal gerade...)





Am Passo della Vallaccia auf gut 2.600 m. ü. d. M angekommen bietet sich ein grandioser Blick nach Süden auf den Vedretta de Piazzi.





Die Abfahrt vom Vallaccia ist absolut genial. Ein feiner trail mit Schwierigkeiten bis S2, tiefer im Wald ein wilder und sehr schmaler Kehrentrail (alles gut fahrbahr), rd. 600 HM, die in bester Erinnerung bleiben. 





Am Ende dieser grandiosen Abfahrt kommen wir auf die Verlängerung der Decouville (die unterhalb der Torri di Fraele beginnt), welche uns ins wildromantische Val Viola hineinführt.





An der Baita Altumeira wird das Essen noch auf offenem Holzfeuer zubereitet. Der Espresso macht glücklich, die bandiera italiana passt ausgezeichnet zum Azurblau des Himmels.


----------



## cschaeff (25. Oktober 2016)

Nach der Stärkung geht es tiefer ins Val Viola hinein.





Beeindruckend der Talkessel zu Füssen der Cima Viola.





Immer weiter führt der Weg gut fahrbahr nach Südwesten und bald sieht man den Lago di Val Viola mit dem Rifugio Viola vor dem Steilaufschwung zum Pass.  





Rifugia Viola vor dem Corno Dosde.





Und das ganze nochmal im Rückblick vom Passo Val Viola (im Hintergrund Bildmitte die schneebedeckte Ortlergruppe).





Am Pass überqueren wir wieder die Grenze in die Schweiz und es beginnt erneut ein sagenhafter trail in unbeschreiblicher Kulisse.





Vorbei am Lagh da Val Viola und am Lagh da Saoseo geht es über die Alp Camp bis nach Sfazu an die Bernina Passstraße.





Etappenziel ist der Berninapass, der liegt aber 700 HM über uns. Postbus wäre eine Option, dank der fortgeschrittenen Zeit ist aber sehr wenig Verkehr auf der Piste und wir haben noch ein wenig überschüssige Energie...





Und so erklimmen wir in der milden Abendsonne noch den Bernina





und beziehen Quartier im Ospizio Bernina vor der imposanten Gletscherkulisse des Piz Cambrena.





47 km und 2.200 HM
Selten was Schöneres gefahren !


----------



## Joerg_1969 (26. Oktober 2016)

Der Bericht nimmt mir eigentlich die Planung für nächstes Jahr ab 

Übrigens, toller Bericht!!


----------



## cschaeff (26. Oktober 2016)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Der Bericht nimmt mir eigentlich die Planung für nächstes Jahr ab
> 
> Übrigens, toller Bericht!!



Man kann ja auch zwei Touren pro Jahr planen...


----------



## Mausoline (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin ein bißchen neidisch auf euer klasse Wetter an diesem Tag  
aber jetzt seh ich auf euren Fotos wenigstens mal das schöne Vallacciatal 

 Ich würds auch nochmal bei Regen machen


----------



## cschaeff (26. Oktober 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich bin ein bißchen neidisch auf euer klasse Wetter an diesem Tag
> aber jetzt seh ich auf euren Fotos wenigstens mal das schöne Vallacciatal
> 
> Ich würds auch nochmal bei Regen machen



Ich musste da an euch denken, weil selbst bei diesem ANFÄNGERWETTER sich der Weg auf den letzten 2 km nicht entscheiden konnte, ober er ein trail oder ein Bach ist. Da ist euch doch die Brühe oben in die Schuhe reingelaufen?


----------



## Mausoline (26. Oktober 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Ich musste da an euch denken, weil selbst bei diesem ANFÄNGERWETTER sich der Weg auf den letzten 2 km nicht entscheiden konnte, ober er ein trail oder ein Bach ist. Da ist euch doch die Brühe oben in die Schuhe reingelaufen?



nein, von oben durch die Handschuhe und zu den Schuhen raus 

aber wir haben uns in der Alm, auf deinem Foto sieht man sie von Ferne, umgezogen und unsere Spezialabdichtung für trockene Füße angewendet


----------



## cschaeff (27. Oktober 2016)

Die guten Gefrierbeutel. Zumindest hatten die Füße keinen Gefrierbrand


----------



## Mausoline (27. Oktober 2016)

Optimal  Füße und Strümpfe bleiben trocken und warm und die Schuhe trocknen beim Fahren wieder
außerdem billig, leicht, mehrmals verwendbar und paßt noch ins letzte Luftloch rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (27. Oktober 2016)

TAG 4: Der Loop im Loop

Der Morgen begrüßt uns mit strahlend blauem Himmel und einem netten Gletscherblick.  






Es geht direkt hinunter zum grün schimmernden Lago Bianco auf den Bernina-trail in Richtung Pontresina



 

Die Luft ist sehr klar und die Sicht weit (eigentlich ungewöhnlich für so warmes Wetter). Uns passt es gerade recht.



 

Richtung Lagalb kommt die Bernina so langsam richtig zum Vorschein.



 

Der trail ist im oberen Bereich sehr leicht zu fahren (S0), taucht dann in den Wald ein und wird ein wenig schwerer.



 

Wir fahren ein kurzes Stück auf der Straße und wechseln an der Motobello-Kurve auf den rechtsseitigen trail. Immer wieder öffnet sich das Panorama auf die Berninagruppe.



 

Ein wirklich schöner Berg...



 

Der trail läuft handtuchbreit leicht bergab und bringt jede Menge Fahrspaß



 

Irgendwann sind wir dann in Pontresina angekommen und fahren noch einen Kringel um den schönen Lej da Staz...



 

... bevor wir (wie ganz am Anfang unserer Tour) erneut den Inn überqueren.



 

kleine Pause...


----------



## cschaeff (27. Oktober 2016)

Wir durchqueren Celerina und gewinnen auf einem Forstweg schnell an Höhe.



 

Schöne Pausenplätzchen säumen die Auffahrt Richtung Marguns. 



 

Monduntergang...



 

Suvretta-Loop, viel gelobt und beworben - wir sind sehr gespannt!



 

Unterhalb vom Piz Nair geht der Blick weit über den Lej da Segl bis ins Bergell.



 

Richtung Suvretta-Pass wird es wieder einsam.



 

Annähernd höhengleich zieht ein schöner trail in Richtung Pass.  



 

Auch der Blick zurück ist nicht zu verachten...



 

Zum Pass und zum Lej Suvretta geht es rd. 80 HM bergab...



 

... und vor einem liegt ein guter Grund, trotz des hohen Preisniveaus in Graubünden zu biken. Hier wurden in mühevoller Handarbeit die dicken Steine und Stufen herausgenommen und es entstand ein wunderschön flüssiger trail, der mit Ausnahme von ein-zwei kurzen Abschnitten auch für normaltalentierte biker komplett fahrbar ist.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Oktober 2016)

Klasse Bericht .
Der Lej Suvretta sieht sehr schön aus .


----------



## cschaeff (27. Oktober 2016)

Wir geraten in einen regelrechten Rausch und es fällt schwer, die Fahrt für ein Foto zu unterbrechen





Schier endlos zieht der schmale trail durch den Grund des Val Suvretta.





Am Eingang zum Val Bever nimmt die Steilheit zu und es kommt ein kurzer Abschnitt, den wir schieben.





Eine Etage tiefer im Val Bever geht der trail in einen rumpligen Karrenweg über.





Die Landschaft ist immer noch grandios.





Am Berggasthaus Spinas werden die Glykogenspeicher gefüllt, denn es geht noch hoch auf den Albulapass.





Wie schon am gestrigen Abend haben wir die Straße fast für uns allein und nach der heutigen Trailorgie bringt uns der Aspphalt nicht mehr aus der Fassung. Landschaftlich kriegt der Albulapass ohnehin die volle Punktzahl.





Die Schatten werden langsam länger und wir fliegen Bergün entgegen, wo wir uns im Hotel Piz Ela einquartieren.



 

81 km und 1.900 HM - wir sind schwer beeindruckt von diesem Tag!


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Oktober 2016)

Hast du vielleicht einen Track?


----------



## digi-foto.at (27. Oktober 2016)

Guxxt du post #3..


----------



## TitusLE (27. Oktober 2016)

Ist im dritten Beitrag verlinkt.


----------



## RedOrbiter (27. Oktober 2016)

Eigentlich schade um den Suvrettapass...
Vor dem planieren war's meiner Meinung nach einfach schöner
Aber 
da kann man tatsächlich unterschiedlicher Meinung sein.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## cschaeff (27. Oktober 2016)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Eigentlich schade um den Suvrettapass...
> Vor dem planieren war's meiner Meinung nach einfach schöner
> Aber
> da kann man tatsächlich unterschiedlicher Meinung sein.
> ...



Ich habe leider keinen Vergleich, war das erste mal da oben. Für "noch schöner" fehlt mir das Vorstellungsvermögen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (27. Oktober 2016)

Hach "seufz" wie schööööön 

Bin gespannt auf die Keschhüttenetappe


----------



## rattlebrain (28. Oktober 2016)

Klasse Bericht! Mit dem Wetter hattet ihr ja beneidenswertes Glück.
Das Engadin ist aber auch einafch schön. Wenn ich die Bilder sehe, würde ich am liebsten sofort...vor allem die Bilder von Piz Palü und Piz Bernina 



cschaeff schrieb:


> Am Eingang zum Val Bever nimmt die Steilheit zu und es kommt ein kurzer Abschnitt, den wir schieben.



Huch! "Alte" Bilder zeigen diese Stelle ja an sich ziemlich zahm (muß wohl kurz nach dem planieren gewesen sein). Vor 2 Jahren waren dann schon viele Rumpelsteine drin, aber noch ganz gut fahrbar. Hat sich das so verschlechtert? Läuft halt scheinbar auch viel Wasser an dieser Stelle - dazu die hohe Frequenz.


----------



## cschaeff (28. Oktober 2016)

Bin mir nicht hundertprozent sicher, wo genau die Stelle war - ich meine an diesem Steilstück.
Aber S3 ist für uns ohnehin Wandertag (zumindest bei unbekannter Strecke und 7 kg auf dem Rücken)


----------



## Grossvater (28. Oktober 2016)

Einfach nur   Danke für den tollen Bericht


----------



## gruener-Frosch (28. Oktober 2016)

Auch Danke für den sehr schönen Bericht


----------



## rattlebrain (28. Oktober 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht hundertprozent sicher, wo genau die Stelle war - ich meine an diesem Steilstück


ja, kann ja eigentlich nur an diesem Steilstück sein, bevor der Trail auf den Karrenweg ausläuft.
Scheint ein bisschen gelitten zu haben.
Mit S3 befass ich mich nur manchmal unabsichtlich  ansonsten eher theoretisch.
Freu mich schon auf die nächste Etappe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eva_Renchtal (28. Oktober 2016)

Danke für den tollen Bericht!! Liest sich nach einer sehr genialen Runde! Seid ihr aus Zeitgründen vom Albulapass die Teerstraße runter? Laut Karte müsste es auch Trails geben oder sind die nicht fahrbar?
Bin gespannt wie´s weitergeht


----------



## cschaeff (28. Oktober 2016)

@Eva_Renchtal 
Zeit- und Kraftgründe!
Hätte die trails gerne ausprobiert, wir hatten aber auch keine richtige Angriffslust mehr. Und wenn man dann fährt wie ein nasses Handtuch kann es bergab schnell gefährlich werden. Außerdem hatten wir nicht das Gefühl, an diesem Tag zu wenig trails gefahren zu sein


----------



## cschaeff (28. Oktober 2016)

Vielleicht lesen hier Ortskundige mit, die was zu den Albulatrails neben der Straße sagen können?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Oktober 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Vielleicht lesen hier Ortskundige mit, die was zu den Albulatrails neben der Straße sagen können?


Das wäre echt toll!


----------



## McNulty (28. Oktober 2016)

https://traildevils.ch/Trails/albula-bergün-58b41fc87992caea131e08d22ef1666d


----------



## cschaeff (30. Oktober 2016)

TAG 5: Hoch hinaus

Erneut bei Kaiserwetter starten wir in Bergün und fahren auf einem Schotterweg in angenehmer Steigung Richtung Chants. Wir sind noch im Schatten, der Piz Ela strahlt schon in voller Pracht in der Morgensonne.  



 

Schönes Tal, schöner Fluss - wir könnten uns glatt daran gewöhnen...



 

Langsam geht es Richtung Baumgrenze. Der Wald wird lichter, die Bäume kleiner und bald sind wir wieder in grasbewachsenem Almgebiet. 



 

Wir bleiben auf dem breiten Weg Richtung Alp digl Chant und fahren am Abzweig zur Keschhütte vorbei. Der Verfahrer bringt uns zu augenscheinlich glücklichen Schweinen. 



 

Nach rd. 2 km merken wir den Fehler und rollen wieder bis zum Abzweig zur Keschhütte.



 

Was jetzt kommt, sei nur Leuten empfohlen, die kein Problem mit Schieben und Tragen haben. Bis zur Hütte befindet sich das Fahrrad so gut wie immer neben oder auf einem. Wer da hochFÄHRT, hat auch sonst keine Schmerzen...  



 

Einer der wenigen Abschnitte, auf denen man mal kurbeln kann (oben links sieht man schon die Keschhütte). 



 

Die Sonne brennt und lässt nicht nur uns ordentlich schwitzen...der Gletscher am Piz Kesch ist rapide auf dem Rückmarsch (wir hatten auf der Hüttenterasse 26° C im Schatten auf 2.700 m. ü. d. M.).



 

Von ganz da unten sind wir gekommen (zurück siehts eigentlich immer weniger schlimm aus). 



 

In der Keschhütte unbedingt Rösti mit Spiegelei und Speck probieren und auf Toilette gehen (Premiumaussicht).


----------



## Mausoline (30. Oktober 2016)

So ein Fenster hätt ich auch gern


----------



## McNulty (30. Oktober 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Was jetzt kommt, sei nur Leuten empfohlen, die kein Problem mit Schieben und Tragen haben.



Ich zitiere mal aus einem schweizer Tourenportal:
"Der Weg ist aber immer genug breit, um mit einem kleinen Geländefahrzeug hochfahren zu können, fitte Mountainbiker meistern diesen Weg *deshalb* fahrend."  

Ich zitiere mich mal selber:


McNulty schrieb:


> Der Weg ist so grob und steil, dass ich versucht war statt zu schieben das Bike zu tragen.
> Angeblich fahren hier Leute - entweder E-Biker oder eisenharte Schweizer - ich nicht.
> Gegen Ende kann man ein wenig fahren.


----------



## cschaeff (30. Oktober 2016)

Die Abfahrt von der Keschhütte ist etwas schwerer als der Suvretta-Loop (S1 bis S2). 




 

Wieder ein schönes Hochtal und ein trail, der fast durchgehend fahrbar ist.



 

Wieder nimmt der Rausch kein Ende...



 

Kurz vor der Alp Funtauna wird der trail eine Spur breiter.



 

Wollgras vor Berg - keiner malt so schön wie Mutter Natur



 

In der Alp Funtauna gibts eine kleine Stärkung vor dem Anstieg zum Scaletta, den wir komplett schieben.  



 

Schöne Blümchen lenken von der Schinderei in der Nachmittagssonne ab. 



 

Gleich geschafft!



 

Fehlt nur der Busfahrplan...



 

Die Abfahrt vom Scaletta ist wieder traumhaft (S1-S2, auch wieder durchgehend fahrbahr)


----------



## kieverjonny (30. Oktober 2016)

Wunderbarer Bericht und der Trip ist gebucht für nächstes Jahr 

VG
Kiwi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (30. Oktober 2016)

SCHWEIZERTRAIL 



 

Breit und ausladend zieht sich das Dischmatal Richtung Davos hinunter.



 

Unendliche Weite...



 

Das Postkartenwetter hält an, wir können es selber kaum fassen... 



 

Ein fahrtechnisch sanfter Ausklang eines langen Tages im (und neben) dem Sattel.



 

Wo die Kühe sind, ist der Mensch nicht weit - die Kaffeemaschine im Berggasthaus Dürrboden muss auch noch mal ran.



 

Die Schatten werden wieder länger...



 

... und wir rollen auf einem schönen Waldtrail bis direkt nach Davos hinein.



 

Unser Hotel "Das Inn" in Davos erweist sich als absoluter Glücksgriff: sehr nette Gastgeber, wirklich günstig, alles neu und geräumig, ein Monsterfrühstück mit frischem Smoothie und Pastetchen  absolut empfehlenswert!

43 km 1.800 HM

uphill: HART
downhill: EIN TRAUM
Landschaft: SPEKTAKULÄR

Wieder ein Tag fürs Langzeitgedächtnis!


----------



## freetourer (30. Oktober 2016)

Toller Bericht. - Werde eure Tour mal auf meine ToDo-Liste kopieren.


----------



## Mausoline (30. Oktober 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> ....
> Wollgras vor Berg - keiner malt so schön wie Mutter Natur....



wie wahr 




cschaeff schrieb:


> ...
> In der Alp Funtauna gibts eine kleine Stärkung vor dem Anstieg zum Scaletta, den wir komplett schieben. ....



und ich dachte vor Jahren "ich hab ja gar nichts drauf" weil ich da hochgeschoben hab   aber wenn sogar ihr hochschiebt, dann bin ich rückblickend doch sehr zufrieden mit mir 

oohhh ihr habt ja noch den Keschhüttenaufstieg hinter euch, wieviel hm zum Schieben/Tragen? 1000?
aber es hat sich wohl gelohnt


----------



## cschaeff (31. Oktober 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> oohhh ihr habt ja noch den Keschhüttenaufstieg hinter euch, wieviel hm zum Schieben/Tragen? 1000?
> aber es hat sich wohl gelohnt



zur Keschhütte waren es rd. 700 HM schieben/tragen und zum Scaletta rd. 400 HM

Wir würden es noch mal so fahren, weil die Landschaft da oben und die Abfahrten angemessener Lohn sind


----------



## cschaeff (31. Oktober 2016)

EXKURS: Wie kriege ich die Wäsche vernünftig trocken?

1. Badetuch der Länge nach falten, noch feuchte Wäsche auslegen  



 

2. Das Ganze mit zweitem Badetuch bedecken



 

3. Stramm aufrollen



 

4. (stilecht) beschweren


----------



## cschaeff (31. Oktober 2016)

TAG 6: Es wird etwas später

Mit wohlriechenden und vor allem trockenen Klamotten steigen wir nach dem bereits erwähnten opulenten Frühstücksevent aufs Radl. Am Himmel nichts neues 





Auf der Bobbahnstraße geht es Richtung Panoramaweg. Die Baumgrenze ist schnell erreicht (Davos liegt ja schon auf knapp 1.600 m. ü. d. M.)



 

Mein zaghafter Vorschlag, doch mal die Bahn zu benutzen (wegen der Hotelübernachtung zumal umsonst), wurde freundlich aber bestimmt abgelehnt. Naja, von außen sieht sie ja auch ganz schön aus...



 

Der Panoramaweg macht seinem Namen alle Ehre.



 

Fast höhengleich zieht er gut fahrbar auf rd. 2.300 m ü. d. M. am Hang entlang (in Bildmitte das Dischmatal, wo wir gestern runtergekommen sind). 



 

Es sind kaum Wanderer unterwegs. Und die wenigen, denen wir begegnen, sind freundlich. Oft gibt es sogar Applaus, wenn die Leute sehen, dass wir ohne Motor unterwegs sind.   



 

Alle Wege führen nach ... Davos.



 

Durch schöne Blumenwiesen geht es Richtung Schwarzseealp (links hinten leuchten die Gletscher der Silvretta).



 

Richtung Gotschnaboden wirds recht schmal am Hang.



 

Wenn wir schon mal da sind, lassen wir uns den Gotschna-Freeride natürlich nicht entgehen  





Auf den schmalen Northshore-Sektionen entdeckt meine Frau ihre religiöse Ader (OH GOTT OH GOTT OH GOTT ...)


----------



## cschaeff (31. Oktober 2016)

Klosters liegt schnell hinter uns und es folgt der Anstieg zum Schlappiner See. Alle, die schon mal auf Heckmairs Spuren unterwegs waren, haben sich hier runter bestimmt gedacht: Zum Glück, dass wir hier nicht raufmüssen...recht haben sie 



 

Rampen bis 30 % kosten richtig Körner, zudem brennt die Sonne wieder ordentlich runter. Irgendwann ist man dann doch oben am See (über den Häusern sieht man den Weg vom Schlappiner Joch). 



 

Wir stärken uns am Berghaus Erika und überlegen noch kurz, ob wir nicht doch lieber das Schlappiner Joch machen sollen. Die Abenteuerlust ist aber stärker als die Vernunft und wir schlagen den Weg Richtung Carnairajoch ein.  



 

Ein Fahrweg führt gut fahrbar in diese einsame und stille Tal hinein.



 

Die Höhenmeter kommen ohne großen Kampf zusammen.



 

Wieder eine grandiose Landschaft und echte Bergeinsamkeit.



 

Der Talschluss ist umringt von steilen Zinnen und Türmen.



 

An der Alm füllen wir die Flaschen noch einmal auf und ratschen ein wenig mit dem Senner. Als er hört, dass wir noch nach Gaschurn wollen, zieht er eine Augenbraue hoch und hakt noch ein wenig nach, was wir die letzten Tage so gemacht haben. Unsere Heldengeschichten scheinen ihn etwas zu beruhigen und er wünscht uns einen guten Weg.  



 

Und so beginnt die Wanderung zum Carnairajoch.



 

Einen Weg sucht man vergeblich, man orientiert sich ausschließlich an den Steinmarkierungen. 



 

Schutzhütte auf halbem Weg zum Joch.



 

Das Schieben geht recht gut, die Sonne brennt nicht mehr so und die Geländeneigung ist einigermaßen zahm.


----------



## cschaeff (31. Oktober 2016)

Die Steigung nimmt wieder etwas zu...



 

...und auf den letzten Metern ist Tragen angesagt. 



 

Oben angekommen genießen wir den schönen Blick nach Westen.



 

Österreich empfängt uns mit viel Fels und Geröll.



 

So lieblich der Anstieg von Westen ist, so schroff und abweisend mutet das Gelände auf der anderen Seite an. 



 

Der kleine weiße Punkt in Bildmitte ist unser Zwischenziel: Die Tübinger Hütte
Das extrem verblockte Gelände macht das Fahren so gut wie unmöglich und uns schwant, dass der Zeitplan wohl etwas durcheinanderkommen wird... 



 

Achim Zahn schrieb was von Steinhaufen, die man queren muss. Ich dachte an Baustelle und zwei, drei Ladungen grober Schotter vom LKW. Die kleinsten Steine waren hier jedoch so groß wie ein Koffer, die größten so groß wie eine Doppelgarage. Wir brauchen gefühlt eine Ewigkeit, die Räder durch dieses Felsenmeer zu wuchten  



 

Die Tübinger Hütte erreichen wir zur Essenszeit. Der Wanderweg führt mitten über die Terasse. Das Stimmengewirr endet abrupt, als ich mein Vorderrad auf den Holzboden wuchte. Nach großen Hallo und woher und wohin wird klar, dass auch der weitere Weg Richtung Gaschurn erstmal keinen Fahrspaß verspricht.  



 

Nach vier Stunden sitzen wir endlich mal wieder AUF dem Radl.



 

Als wir in Gaschurn einrollen, glüht der Patteriol bereits in den letzten Strahlen der Abendsonne.



 

61 km, 2.300 HM

Wunderschöne Etappe - jedoch etwas zu stramm für unseren Geschmack


----------



## Fubbes (31. Oktober 2016)

Das Wetter ist ja unglaublich. Da habt ihr sicher alle Joker aufgebraucht. Die nächsten Jahre wird euch der Dauerregen verfolgen 

Als ich in der Keschhütte übernachtet habe, hat es die ganze Nacht durchgeschneit. Warmes Wasser gab es natürlich auch keines (Solaranlage). Der nächste Morgen war dennoch traumhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (1. November 2016)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist ja unglaublich. Da habt ihr sicher alle Joker aufgebraucht. Die nächsten Jahre wird euch der Dauerregen verfolgen



FALSCH! Wir zehren noch von unseren Norwegentrips, da gabs ordentlich auf die Mütze...
Bis wir die Joker alle aufgebraucht haben, dauert es noch


----------



## Mausoline (2. November 2016)

Tolles Tal bergauf, aber abwärts  
Dieser Übergang wirds wohl nicht schaffen ein Renner zu werden. Danke fürs Testen


----------



## cschaeff (3. November 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Tolles Tal bergauf, aber abwärts
> Dieser Übergang wirds wohl nicht schaffen ein Renner zu werden. Danke fürs Testen



In anderer Richtung (bei einer Transalp) vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht. Übernachtung auf der Tübinger Hütte, dann ausgeruht am Morgen hoch zum Joch. Nach Schlappin runter geht sicher recht viel zu fahren, weil die Westseite weniger steil und verblockt ist. Habe gehört, dass das Schlappiner Joch auf der Seite Richtung Schlappin wohl aber auch etwas "planiert" wurde und jetzt recht gut fahrbar sei 

...und ein wenig Abenteuer gehört ja auch zum Alpencross?


----------



## Mausoline (3. November 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> ...und ein wenig Abenteuer gehört ja auch zum Alpencross?




@Lahmschnecke und ich hatten mal einen anderen Übergang in der Gegend geplant   die Route wurde aber dann die Pinke Tour


----------



## thorsten73 (4. November 2016)

wow, gratuliere - sensationelle bilder, unfassbares wetter. zu der zeit war ich in den dolos, sah wettertechnisch genauso aus, das war wirklich einmalig dieses jahr ende august.

super runde, ich bin einiges davon in tagestouren abgefahren aber eine gute idee, das mal zusammenhängend anzugehen. eine ganz tolle gegend!


----------



## cschaeff (4. November 2016)

TAG 7: Gehe zurück auf LOS

Wir haben uns tatsächlich die schönste Woche im ganzen Sommer herausgesucht - Gaschurn liegt am Morgen bereits satt in der Sonne. 





Wir verlassen die Silvretta-Hochalpenstraße kurz hinter der Mautstelle und fahren durch ein schönes Tal am Verbella-Bach entlang Richtung Kops-Stausee.





Teilweise recht steile Rampen bringen uns schnell auf Höhe.





Am Kops-Stausee zieht die markante Golfenspitze oberhalb von Galtür den Blick auf sich.





Immer entlang der Trisanna geht es überwiegend auf Schotterpiste gemütlich bergab bis kurz vor Ischgl.





Der Einstieg ins Fimbertal ist Anfangs recht steil, wird dann aber bald etwas zahmer.





Das Tal weitet sich dann irgendwann enorm nach allen Seiten hin aus... 





...und erinnert mich jedesmal an eine Mischung aus Tibet und der Mongolei. 





Etwa in Bildmitte (horizontal) verläuft die Grenze zur Schweiz.





Urige Viecher in uriger Landschaft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (4. November 2016)

Irgendwann taucht dann die Heidelberger Hütte auf...





...und es beginnt die rund einstündige Schiebstrecke Richtung Fimberpass.





Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: grandiose Landschaft!





Ob die Pferde das auch so sehen? Ich denke schon.





Schieben haben wir die letzten Tage ausreichend geübt - LÄUFT!





Wieder Wollgras - diesmal vor dem Fluchthorn.





Vor dem Fimberpass bäumt sich der Hang noch mal richtig fies auf...





...aber auch das hat ein Ende und wir erreichen den letzten Übergang dieser Tour.





So brav, die beiden 

Schrauberchronik dieser Tour: einmal Kette nachgeölt 





Würdiger Abschluss - 1.500 Tiefenmeter bis zum jungen Inn





Die Murmeltiere sind hier komplett tiefenentspannt und verlassen nur widerwillig den trail.





Man merkt dem trail die viele Befahrung an - Erosion und notorische Hinterradbremser haben das Ding ganz schön ausgefahren  





Kurz vor Griosch wird der trail wieder breiter und wir rollen über Vna und Ramosch bis an den Inn.





Die historische Innbrücke bei Sur En (da gehts hoch ins Val D'Uina).





Entspannt rollen wir die letzten Kilometer am Inn entlang und genießen das schöne Nachmittagslicht, bis wir nach einer Woche wieder vor unserem unversehrten Auto stehen. 





68 Km und 2.400 HM
Die Etappe hat wieder alles, was Mountainbiken so faszinierend macht. Schwer zu beschreiben. Am besten - AUSPROBIEREN


----------



## cschaeff (4. November 2016)

EPILOG
Beim Beladen des Autos fällt uns auf, dass mein Rucksack viel weniger prall ist, als der meiner Frau. Dann fällt es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen: Der schöne alte Bauernschrank im Gasthaus Mayor am ersten Abend, ich seh den Kleiderbügel mit meiner roten Regenjacke direkt vor mir. Da hängt sie vermutlich immer noch. EGAL, weiß eh nicht, warum wir die überhaupt mitgenommen haben


----------



## rattlebrain (4. November 2016)

Danke für's Mitnehmen!


----------



## Joerg_1969 (4. November 2016)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> Danke für's Mitnehmen!


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.

btw


----------



## aufgehts (4. November 2016)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.



ebenso


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. November 2016)

Ja der fimbapass ist ein wirklich schöner Pass den man wirklich mal an einem Stück runterknattern kann....


----------



## bikeseppl (4. November 2016)

Hallo, schöner Bericht und Bilder die Lust auf mehr machen, Teilstrecken kenne ich und ist interessant sie aus anderer Sicht zu sehen.

Servus Reiner


----------



## McNulty (4. November 2016)

Super Tour, super Leistung!


----------



## Mausoline (5. November 2016)

Super Eindruck vom Fimbertal  Danke, irgendwie muss ich da doch nochmal hin 

Ei guck   so wars vor 10 Jahren 






Danke für den tollen Bericht 
das Mitnehmen auf der perfekten Tour 
das schöne Wetter, das die Landschaft von seiner allerbesten Seite gezeigt hat 
schön, dass ich auch mit beisteuern konnte 
Klasse was ihr geleistet habt


----------



## mauntnmad (6. November 2016)

Wow, vielen Dank, das habt ihr sehr gut gemacht. Der Bericht und die Fotos sind spitze, das Wetter ein Traum.

Ich kenne vom eurer Runde nur das Stück zwischen Galtür und Sur En, das ist schon 10 Jahre her. Habe das Unterengadin sehr positiv in Erinnerung und der Loop reizt zum nachfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (27. September 2017)

Tipp (wenn man sowieso in Davos nächtigt):
Mit der Madrisabahn in Klosters kostenlos nach oben shutteln, dann weitere 150 hm hoch und noch einen tollen Trail bis Schlappin zum Gemsli mit nehmen. Viel besser als die wahrhaft masoschistische Auffahrt auf der Asphaltrampe.

Das Schlappiner Joch ist auf der Schweizer Seite tatsächlich handtuchbreit neu ausgebaut. Bin aber nicht drüber und weiß nicht, wie es aktuell bei den Österreichern aussieht. Das geht aber sicher besser als am Carnairjoch.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (6. Juli 2018)

Hallo
Zuerst mal tolle Tour und super Bericht und Fotos. Danke fürs Teilen .
Als ich den Bericht das erste mal gelesen habe war für mich klar die Runde muss nachgefahren werden .
Jetzt hat sich kurzfristig ergeben das ich in ca 10 Tagen los kann.
Hab jetzt natürlich bissl Zeitdruck und noch einige Fragen.
Hoffe ist ok wenn ich die hier Stelle?

1. Welche Karten sind zu empfehlen?
Denke mal Schweizer oder? Aber welche?

2. Da ich letztes Jahr die ersten beiden Tage auch so gefahren bin,habe ich überlegt die Runde anders zu beginnen.
Dachte daran über Passo Caschauna nach Livigno zu fahren. Frage dazu....

Ist das so rum sinnvoll oder völliger Blödsinn? Eindeutige Aussagen dazu hab ich nicht finden können.

3.Und gibt es in S-chanf Parkmöglichkeiten? Ich weiß in Scuol kann man Parken. Wäre mir aber bissl zu weit.
Oder gibt's andere Alternativen? Zwecks parken und der Route nach Livigno?

Weitete fragen kommen wenn diese geklärt sind.

Falls hier nicht erwünscht einfach sagen. Würde dann wieder löschen.

Gruß Nico


----------



## MB-Biker (6. Juli 2018)

Katen bastle ich mir selbst, indem ich von hier:

https://map.geo.admin.ch/?topic=swi...lkarte-farbe&E=2642377.90&N=1190978.84&zoom=6

die nötigen Kartenausschnitte ausdrucke. Die Karte ist sehr, sehr genau und zeigt jeden Weg.

Den Caschauna kann man auch von S-chanf aus hochfahren und im letzten Drittel schieben. Umgekehrt ist aber schöner. Oder willst Du die ganze Tour in die andere Richtung machen?

In S-chanf wird es sicher Parkiermöglichkeiten geben.

Gruss Michael


----------



## Mr_Chicks (6. Juli 2018)

Karten basteln hab ich nicht so die Musse für. Würde lieber die passenden kaufen. Schau ich aber trotzdem mal an.
Caschauna ist von jeder Seite schieben angesagt so viel ich weiß. 
Will die Tour nicht anders rum fahren. Suche halt wie gesagt nur ne Alternative Strecke nach Livigno


----------



## MB-Biker (6. Juli 2018)

Basteln ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben, du kannst einfach die passenden Ausschnitte ausdrucken. Du kannst aber bei Orell Füessli die gleichen Karten auch teuer kaufen. Auf Livigno würde ich schon eher von Scuol aus anfahren, da fahrtechnisch und landschaftlich schöner. Z.B. Mora oder Gallo.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (6. Juli 2018)

Ja Strecke von Scuol aus über S-charl, Costainas,Ofenpass,Gallo und Trella nach Livigno ist sehr schön. Bin ich aber letztes Jahr erst gefahren. Deswegen würd ich halt lieber was anderes sehen. Außer es macht gar keinen Sinn


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juli 2018)

Mal eine Frage an die Experten:

Wie ist der Trail nach Pontresina von der Fahrtechnik her einzustufen?
Und wie geht es weiter runter nach Tirano?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Fubbes (6. Juli 2018)

Die selben Online-Karten der Schweiz gibt es unter http://map.veloland.ch/ . Dort kann man aber zusätzlich die Schweizer Rad- und MTB-Routen einblenden, die teilweise sehr nützlich sind.

Chachauna von der Schweizer Seite her nach Livigno ist MTB-technisch Blödsinn. Trail hochschieben, sehr steile Piste runterbremsen. Kann man machen (gehört auch so zur Heckmair-Route), wenn es eine schöne Routenführung ergibt. Sonst lieber was anderes suchen.


----------



## cschaeff (7. Juli 2018)

ALTERNATIVEN TAG 1 UND 2

@McNulty ist am Tag 1 von Scuol das Val D'Uina hoch und über die Fuorcla Sesvenna rüber nach S-Charl. Grandiose Landschaft, aber sehr viel Schieben und wenig fahrbare trails bergab.

Nächste Variante wäre vom Costainas runter nach Tschierv und über Dös Radond das komplette Val Mora bergab.

Anstatt dem Gallo kann man auch vom Jufplaun zur Alpe Mora fahren (steil und teils rutschig aber Wahnsinnsblick ins obere Val Mora) und dan über den Passo di Val Mora zu den Stauseen.

Anstatt Costainas könnte man an der Alp Astras hoch zur Fuorcla Funtana da S-Charl Richtung Ofenpass. Ab der Fuorcla als weitere Variante den Munt da la Bescha gegen den Uhrzeigersinn umrunden.

Also genügend Gründe, das Gerolle im Inntal bis S-Chanf, des Geschiebe hoch zum Chauschauna und die steile Schotterpiste runter nach Livigno zu beerdigen (@Fubbes Volle Zustimmung!)

Zum Thema "Doppelt fahren": Ich entdecke jedes mal was Neues an bereits gefahrenen Abschnitten und die Gegend do oben ist so grandios, dass garantiert keine Langeweile aufkommt...

@Mr_Chicks Wünsche dir eine schöne Tour. Berichte mal, wenn du wieder da bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Chicks (7. Juli 2018)

Ok habt mich überzeugt. Werde mir die Alternativen mal anschauen und eine aussuchen. Deine Variante über Il Jalet bin ich ja auch noch nicht gefahren.
Und schön ist's ja allemal. Hat sich bestimmt auch einiges verändert durch das Unwetter letztes Jahr.
McNultys Bericht habe ich gelesen .
Hab zwar nix gegen schieben und tragen aber so viel muss nicht sein .
Jo,werde gerne nen kleinen Bericht einstellen.
Freu mich schon. Jetzt noch euer Wetter dann wird's Spitze.

Danke für die Tipps


----------



## Insomnium (7. Juli 2018)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Die selben Online-Karten der Schweiz gibt es unter http://map.veloland.ch/ . Dort kann man aber zusätzlich die Schweizer Rad- und MTB-Routen einblenden, die teilweise sehr nützlich sind.



Und unter dem Namen "SchweizMobil" auch als App fürs Handy. Ebenfalls kostenlos, es sei denn man will Kartenausschnitte für den Offline-Gebrauch speichern.

Gerade für Transferabschnitte finde ich die einblendbaren Routen sehr angenehm, da sie Hauptstrassen u.Ä. in der Regel auslassen. Für Bike-Downhills verlasse ich mich hingegen selten auf die Routen, oftmals werden tolle Trails links liegen gelassen und stattdessen eine Schotterpiste markiert.


----------



## cschaeff (28. Dezember 2018)

Servus!
Ist die Tour denn bereits jemand nachgefahren? Wie ist es euch ergangen?


----------



## Hofbiker (29. Dezember 2018)

@All im Forum  ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und unfallfreie Touren.


----------



## lahnbiker (17. Oktober 2019)

Wow, was für eine super Tour! 
Da möchte man gleich starten. Muss man ja für die nächste Saison jetzt gar nichts mehr planen, sondern nur auf genauso gutes Wetter warten/hoffen. 

Für die 1. Etappe würde ich wahrscheinlich Val d'Uina und Sesvennajoch wohl eher nehmen. Der Trail nach S-Charl sah im "bergauf-bergab"-Film recht interessant aus. Die Auffahrt von Scuol fand ich dagegen nicht so spannend. 
Danke an @Fubbes für den Tipp mit der Madrisa bei der 6. Etappe. Da scheint das Schlappiner Joch dann wohl die bessere Alternative zum Garnera Joch. Gibt es von dort ab noch nette Trails nach St. Gallenkirch oder Gaschurn? Bekannt ist mir nur die Straßenauffahrt nach Gargellen Richtung Klosters.

Nach den tollen Bildern scheint es insgesamt eine Tour zu sein, bei der nicht so viel Federweg von nöten ist? Könnte, statt dem Enduro, mal das leichte Tourenrad zum Zug kommen. 

Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht und die GPS-Tracks


----------



## cschaeff (17. Oktober 2019)

lahnbiker schrieb:


> Wow, was für eine super Tour!
> Nach den tollen Bildern scheint es insgesamt eine Tour zu sein, bei der nicht so viel Federweg von nöten ist? Könnte, statt dem Enduro, mal das leichte Tourenrad zum Zug kommen.


Ja, ist ein sehr schöner loop 
Wir hatten 140 mm vorne und hinten, das hat uns locker gereicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter1966 (5. Juni 2020)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Servus!
> Ist die Tour denn bereits jemand nachgefahren? Wie ist es euch ergangen?


Steht auf der Agenda bzw. Planung inkl. deiner Alternativen.  
Der Track ist wohl weg...https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/silvretta-bernina-loop-tourbericht-2016.822810/#post-14126816


----------



## cschaeff (6. Juni 2020)

Ist leider Alltrails zum Opfer gefallen...
Ich hab den gpsies-link jetzt rausgenommen.


----------



## MB-Biker (9. Juni 2020)

Tour und GPX-Track: https://www.maps.engadin.ch/mobile/de/tour/mountainbikerouten/suvretta-loop-671-/23435965/


----------



## TitusLE (9. Juni 2020)

MB-Biker schrieb:


> Tour und GPX-Track


Aber nicht von der gesamten Tour, maximal ein sehr kleiner Ausschnitt.


----------



## MB-Biker (9. Juni 2020)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Aber nicht von der gesamten Tour, maximal ein sehr kleiner Ausschnitt.



Upps, bin ganz an einem anderen Ort/Tour. Sorry.


----------



## peter1966 (9. Juni 2020)

Aber das Kartenmaterial ist sehr fein aufgebaut ...kommt in die Sammlung für planungen


----------



## soundfreak (12. November 2020)

*  Römisch I  *

Danke für den klasse Tourenbericht ! *  *


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (16. November 2020)

peter1966 schrieb:


> Aber das Kartenmaterial ist sehr fein aufgebaut ...kommt in die Sammlung für planungen


Topokarten Schweiz - ich kenne keine Karten, die denen das Wasser reichen könnten.

@cschaeff: wie bestimmst du die Berggipfel immer so exakt? Für mich enden die Versuche (i.d.R. per Handy-Landkarte) gern mit frustigen Ungewissheiten. Einmal sogar den falschen Gipfel als Monviso identifiziert...


----------



## cschaeff (16. November 2020)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> @cschaeff: wie bestimmst du die Berggipfel immer so exakt? Für mich enden die Versuche (i.d.R. per Handy-Landkarte) gern mit frustigen Ungewissheiten. Einmal sogar den falschen Gipfel als Monviso identifiziert...



Ich beschäftige mich während der Planung sehr intensiv mit Karten und Bildmaterial und kann so auf der tour immer gut sagen, wo welcher Berg liegt (zumindest die Prominenten). Hat mich schon als kleiner Junge fasziniert und nie losgelassen...
Und ich guide fast immer selber, das schult die Orientierung auch noch mal anders als hinterherzufahren.


----------



## soundfreak (16. November 2020)

Alle achtung, wg. Berge benennen !!!

Nutze dazu immer wieder gerne mal die app bzw. Website Peak Finder 
Zusammen mit Fotos sind die Gipfel recht gut zu bestimmen ☺


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TypeActive (4. Dezember 2020)

Servus zusammen,

der Tourbericht hat mich sehr beeindruckt. Für nächstes Jahr wollen wir eine ähnliche Tour in 5 Etappen von/bis Scoul machen. Leider habe ich auch feststellen müssen, dass die GPS-Tracks nicht mehr verfügbar sind. Kann mir hier evtl. jemand weiterhelfen?

Ein grober Plan wäre:

Anfahrtstag: Scoul - S'Charl
Tag 1: S'Charl - Livigno
Tag 2: Livigno - Ospizio Bernina
Tag 3: Ospizio Bernina - Bergün
Tag 4: Bergün - Davos
TAg 5: Davos - Scoul

Hinten raus bin ich noch unschlüssig, aber vielleicht habt Ihr ja Ideen 

Danke Euch vorab


----------



## thorsten73 (4. Dezember 2020)

TypeActive schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> der Tourbericht hat mich sehr beeindruckt. Für nächstes Jahr wollen wir eine ähnliche Tour in 5 Etappen von/bis Scoul machen. Leider habe ich auch feststellen müssen, dass die GPS-Tracks nicht mehr verfügbar sind. Kann mir hier evtl. jemand weiterhelfen?
> 
> ...


s'charl - livigno über ofenpasse, alpisella nehme ich an?
tag 2 verstehe ich nicht ganz, das ist ja nur ein kleiner rutsch bis zum bernina - wenn auch ein wunderschöner... aber würdet ihr nicht besser livigno - pontresina, bzw. st moritz machen? das ist ja easy in 1/2 tag und man kann nachmittags nochmal mit der bahn hoch und die trails dort fahren. und dann von dort am nächsten tag los oder la punt am nächsten tag über keschhütte nach bergün. oder von livigno über chaschauna - susauna - val funtauna - keschhütte (dort schlafen) bergün - dann 1 tag gespaart, aber ziemlich harte etappe. von bergün dann eine der geilsten übergänge ever (ducanfurgga) bis nach davos. 
davos - scuol fällt mir nix direkt ein macht ja auch irgendwie keinen sinn außer 50km radweg durchs tal. gibt doch da nur die möglichkeit über den scalettapass und alp funtauna runter ins unterengadin aber dann musst halt noch bis ganz vor nach scuol.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (4. Dezember 2020)

Nach Livigno auf jeden Fall über Passo Trela. Da hats ne schöne Trailabfahrt.
Alpisella ist Schotterpiste.
Tag 2 seh ich jetzt nicht gerade als kleinen Rutsch. Sind immerhin 47km und 2200hm.

Könnte die GPS Daten noch haben.
Schau ich übers Wochenende mal.


----------



## TypeActive (4. Dezember 2020)

Danke für Eure Rückmeldungen!

@Mr_Chicks Ja, nach Livigno über Passo Trela. Bin ich schon gefahren und ist top! GPS-Tracks als Planungsgrundlage wären sensationell 

@thorsten73 Plan ist am 2. Tag von Livigno über den Poschiavo Trail bis Poschiavo, dann mit dem Bernina Express bis Ospizio Bernina und dann auf dem Rad runter bis Pontresina. Am 3. Tag dann von Pontresina über Suvretta und Albullapass nach Bergün ... Für die Tage 4 und 5 bin ich noch unsicher


----------



## thorstenm73 (4. Dezember 2020)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Nach Livigno auf jeden Fall über Passo Trela. Da hats ne schöne Trailabfahrt.
> Alpisella ist Schotterpiste.
> Tag 2 seh ich jetzt nicht gerade als kleinen Rutsch. Sind immerhin 47km und 2200hm.
> 
> ...


Logo, trela ist viel besser, absolut, bin trela auch öfter gefahren, alpisella 1x runter zu dem lago san giacomo -  in einer rundtour.

aber was verwechsle ich? livigno, forcolapass und val minor zum bernin, das sind vielleicht 500hm?


----------



## thorstenm73 (4. Dezember 2020)

TypeActive schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Rückmeldungen!
> 
> @Mr_Chicks Ja, nach Livigno über Passo Trela. Bin ich schon gefahren und ist top! GPS-Tracks als Planungsgrundlage wären sensationell
> 
> @thorsten73 Plan ist am 2. Tag von Livigno über den Poschiavo Trail bis Poschiavo, dann mit dem Bernina Express bis Ospizio Bernina und dann auf dem Rad runter bis Pontresina. Am 3. Tag dann von Pontresina über Suvretta und Albullapass nach Bergün ... Für die Tage 4 und 5 bin ich noch unsicher


Wuerde die keschhuette mitnehmen und ducanfurgga.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (4. Dezember 2020)

thorstenm73 schrieb:


> Logo, trela ist viel besser, absolut, bin trela auch öfter gefahren, alpisella 1x runter zu dem lago san giacomo -  in einer rundtour.
> 
> aber was verwechsle ich? livigno, forcolapass und val minor zum bernin, das sind vielleicht 500hm?


Ich mein die Strecke wie von @cschaeff beschrieben. Livigno - Trepalle - Passo Vallachia - val Viola - Passo Viola - Bernina. I'm Bericht zu dem Tag stehen auch die km und hm.


----------



## TypeActive (6. Dezember 2020)

So, bin schon mal ein Stück weiter ... Hier meine aktuelle Planung. Macht das so Sinn 

*Anfahrtstag: *


			https://www.komoot.de/tour/292188949
		


*Tag 1: *








						Tag 1: S-Charl - Trepalle | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

TypeActive hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 44,6 km | Dauer: 06:14 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




*Tag 2:* 
https://www.komoot.de/tour/292298150

*Tag 3: *








						Tag 3: Pontresina - Bergün | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Alexander hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 62,2 km | Dauer: 05:48 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




*Tag 4: *








						Tag 4: Bergün - Davos | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Alexander hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 38,0 km | Dauer: 04:48 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




*Tag 5:* https://www.komoot.de/tour/292250397


----------



## Frankentourer (6. Dezember 2020)

Kann mir die Tour nicht anschauen es kommt: "Diese Tour ist Privat"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TypeActive (6. Dezember 2020)

Frankentourer schrieb:


> Kann mir die Tour nicht anschauen es kommt: "Diese Tour ist Privat"


Sorry, jetzt sollte es gehen 😬


----------



## Frankentourer (6. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt ist sie sichtbar. Ist der erste Tag Postbus? Straße ist eng und kein Spaß.


----------



## TypeActive (6. Dezember 2020)

Bis auf eine Runde Bernina-Express sind keine Aufstiegshilfen geplant


----------



## cschaeff (6. Dezember 2020)

@TypeActive 

TAG 1: An der Alp da Munt nicht zur Ofenpassstraße runter, sondern oben bleiben. Super spannende Alternative: An der Alp Astras nach Westen ca. 1 h hochschieben und den Munt da la Bescha gegen den Uhrzeigersinn umrunden (kommst auch am Ofenpass raus). Super trail und Edelweiß in Hülle und Fülle.
Am Lagi di San Giacomo bis zur nächsten Bucht weiterfahren und über den Passo Trela nach Livigno.

Tag2: Morgens gleich hoch (mit der Mottolinogondel) nach Trepalle und oben rüber ins Val delle Mine mit schönem trail Richtung Tresenda

Tag 3: ist falsch verlinkt...

Tag 4: kenn ich nur vom Hörensagen und soll sehr gut sein (Ducanfurgga)

Tag 5: auf Asphalt über den Flüelapass? Lieber einen Tag dranhängen und über den Scaletta und die Alp Funtauna an den Inn runter...


----------



## cschaeff (6. Dezember 2020)

Frankentourer schrieb:


> Jetzt ist sie sichtbar. Ist der erste Tag Postbus? Straße ist eng und kein Spaß.


Straße fand ich nicht eng und lässt sich ganz gut kurbeln. Wenig Verkehr und den Postbus hörst du, lange bevor du ihn siehst


----------



## TypeActive (6. Dezember 2020)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Tag 3: ist falsch verlinkt...


Stimmt, jetzt passt es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (7. Dezember 2020)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Straße fand ich nicht eng und lässt sich ganz gut kurbeln. Wenig Verkehr und den Postbus hörst du, lange bevor du ihn siehst


Das stimmt.
Interessant finde ich die Einschätzung von Komoot für diese Strecke: "Fortgeschrittene Fahrtechnik nötig."  🤔 🙄


----------



## TitusLE (7. Dezember 2020)

cschaeff schrieb:


> TAG 1: An der Alp da Munt nicht zur Ofenpassstraße runter, sondern oben bleiben. Super spannende Alternative: An der Alp Astras nach Westen ca. 1 h hochschieben und den Munt da la Bescha gegen den Uhrzeigersinn umrunden (kommst auch am Ofenpass raus).


Das wäre dann so?


----------



## TypeActive (7. Dezember 2020)

cschaeff schrieb:


> TAG 1: An der Alp da Munt nicht zur Ofenpassstraße runter, sondern oben bleiben. Super spannende Alternative: An der Alp Astras nach Westen ca. 1 h hochschieben und den Munt da la Bescha gegen den Uhrzeigersinn umrunden (kommst auch am Ofenpass raus). Super trail und Edelweiß in Hülle und Fülle.
> Am Lagi di San Giacomo bis zur nächsten Bucht weiterfahren und über den Passo Trela nach Livigno.


Klingt gut! Entspricht das dann der Route von @TitusLE?



cschaeff schrieb:


> Tag2: Morgens gleich hoch (mit der Mottolinogondel) nach Trepalle und oben rüber ins Val delle Mine mit schönem trail Richtung Tresenda


Gute Idee für eine Ergänzung. Würden mit dem Trail zum Frühstück wieder auf der aktuell geplanten Route rauskommen. Glaube sogar, dass ich den (Panorama?-)Trail rüber kenne, da müsste mein Profilbild entstanden sein 



cschaeff schrieb:


> Tag 5: auf Asphalt über den Flüelapass? Lieber einen Tag dranhängen und über den Scaletta und die Alp Funtauna an den Inn runter...


Das ist im Moment genau mein Problem ... . Ich weiß, dass der letzte Tag suboptimal ist. Einen weiteren Tag dranzuhängen ist aber leider nicht drin. Gibt es hier vielleicht noch andere Möglichkeiten? Ggf. kann man ja mittels Postbus, Seilbahn, Zug etc. abkürzen um noch ein Highlight unterzukriegen?


----------



## culoduro (7. Dezember 2020)

@TypeActive 

Ich würde entweder so wie von @cschaeff vorgeschlagen über Scalettapass und Funtauna, und dann im Engadin ins Bähnle nach Scuol hüpfen 
Oder in Variante dieser Tour:








						KtGR Wolfgangpass | Val Grialetsch / Susasca | Lavin
					

In der unmittelbaren Region südlich von Davos zieht der Scaletta- und der Sertigpass jährlich Hunderte von ...




					www.outdooractive.com
				



von der Grialetschhütte den trail abwärts Richtung Susch, bis Ihr dann in ca 1800m auf die Flüelastrasse trefft. 

Oder mit Bus über den Flüelapass ins Engadin, und dann nördlich oberhalb von  Scuol noch den Tag drei oder vier (weiß nicht mehr welcher es war) von der Reportage kürzlich hier auf mtb-news fahren. 

Ggf. vor dem Trip online oder hier im Forum fragend nach einem aktuellen Bon für ein Schnupper Halbtax gucken, das lohnt sich dann mit der Rückfahrt auf den Berninapass sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## TypeActive (7. Dezember 2020)

odysseus schrieb:


> Ich würde entweder so wie von @cschaeff vorgeschlagen über Scalettapass und Funtauna, und dann im Engadin ins Bähnle nach Scuol hüpfen
> Oder in Variante dieser Tour:
> 
> 
> ...


Wunderbar, danke Dir!

Das sind doch mal zwei gute Alternativen  . Ich muss mal checken ob sich Scalettapass mit Bähnle ausgeht, da wir an dem Abend dann gleich noch die Heimreise antreten werden ...

Aber Grialetschhütte sieht ja auch alles andere als schlecht aus  - denke also, das wäre eine echt gute Variante im Vergleich zum Teeranstieg über Flüelapass ... Hab die Route von Tag 5 dahingehend auch schon mal angepasst!


----------



## cschaeff (7. Dezember 2020)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Das wäre dann so?


Bereich Ofenpass korrekt, aber der Trela ist nicht drin (stattdessen Alpisella)


----------



## TypeActive (7. Dezember 2020)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Bereich Ofenpass korrekt, aber der Trela ist nicht drin (stattdessen Alpisella)


So, auch Tag 1 sollte jetzt passen. Track ist aktualisiert


----------



## Denzinger (7. Dezember 2020)

Habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen, deshalb nur kurz die Frage wieso ins Val Mora queren und nicht über den Galo runter zu den Stauseen, kennst schon was davon?


----------



## TypeActive (7. Dezember 2020)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen, deshalb nur kurz die Frage wieso ins Val Mora queren und nicht über den Galo runter zu den Stauseen, kennst schon was davon?


Val Mora kenne ich von der Albrecht-Route und ist echt schön. Gallo kenn ich noch nicht, wäre daher auch eine Variante ... Mal sehen, danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Denzinger (7. Dezember 2020)

Dann würde ich den Galo nehmen ist ein sehr schöner Trail.
Am 5. Tag auf alle Fälle über den Scaletta zurück und dann je nach Zeit noch ein Stück am Inn entlang oder in den Zug.
Für den 4. Tag hätte ich noch eine Variante.
in Send nach Links auf den EPIC Trail, geht zwar bergauf ist aber sehr schön und flüßig zu fahren und dann ab Äbirügg nach Davos abfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denzinger (7. Dezember 2020)

151 Jahre in den Alpen oder: epische Touren in pink
					

Erst noch weiter mit Tag 2... ich habe auf der Seite vorher noch Photo ergänzt - Mausi zwischen Bach und Matsch, aber ein Grinsen im Gesicht :daumen:




					www.mtb-news.de
				


nur so als Inspiration für Deine Tage 2+3


----------



## TypeActive (7. Dezember 2020)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Dann würde ich den Galo nehmen ist ein sehr schöner Trail.


Alles klar, ist als Variante angelegt 



Denzinger schrieb:


> 151 Jahre in den Alpen oder: epische Touren in pink
> 
> 
> Erst noch weiter mit Tag 2... ich habe auf der Seite vorher noch Photo ergänzt - Mausi zwischen Bach und Matsch, aber ein Grinsen im Gesicht :daumen:
> ...


Danke Dir


----------



## McNulty (7. Dezember 2020)

Mein Standartinput zu der Tour:
Tag 1: Nicht so weit runter sondern direkt am Ofenpass-Restaurant kurz Wanderweg (östlich am Il Jalet vorbei) hochschieben/tragen und dann Gallo
Tag 2: In Trepalle übernachten und dann über den Passo Viola etc. runter zur Berninastraße - dann Straße bergauf
Tag 3: St. Moritz: Bahn nehmen, entweder 1 oder sogar 2. Wenn das zu kurz wird: Piz Nair einbauen oder nochmal runter durch den Bikepark
Tag 4: Mal sehen ob ihr den Schlenker nach Glaris noch macht . Wenn ihr echt so früh dran seit, lieber über die Sertigstraße runterschießen (Wanderweg gab es eh eine Verbotsdiskussion) und nochmal auf Jakobshorn hoch und ins Sertigtal runter.
Aber was wollt ihr eigentlich in Davos?
Wenn ihr eh wieder in Richtung Inntal wollt bleibt doch gleich in Sertig Dörfli und nehmt den Sertigpass 
das dürfte sich so auf 1000hm zusammnläppern, gerade richtig für den letzten Tag.


----------



## cschaeff (7. Dezember 2020)

@TypeActive
so passt es 

@Denzinger
Sehr berechtigter Einwand mit dem Gallo 

Mein persönlicher Favorit wäre: Von Jufplaun zumindest bis zur Kante Richtung Val Mora vorfahren und dort Pause machen (schönster Ausblick ins Val Mora hinein). Dann zurück, den Gallo runter und weiter zu den Stauseen. So hat man die tolle Aussicht ins Val Mora *und* eine schöne S0/S1 Abfahrt am Gallo. Die Abfahrt zur Alpe Mora ist sehr steil und rutschig, fahrtechnisch kein richtiger Spaß... 

Diese Etappe ist so wirklich vom Feinsten


----------



## TypeActive (7. Dezember 2020)

McNulty schrieb:


> Aber was wollt ihr eigentlich in Davos?
> Wenn ihr eh wieder in Richtung Inntal wollt bleibt doch gleich in Sertig Dörfli und nehmt den Sertigpass
> das dürfte sich so auf 1000hm zusammnläppern, gerade richtig für den letzten Tag.


Ja, könnte in der Tat eine Variante sein. Schau ich mir an. Grialetschhütte hat mir von den Bildern her allerdings auch gut gefallen ... Aber so wie ich es hier raushöre ist der Scalettapass ein "MUST HAVE" 



cschaeff schrieb:


> Mein persönlicher Favorit wäre: Von Jufplaun zumindest bis zur Kante Richtung Val Mora vorfahren und dort Pause machen (schönster Ausblick ins Val Mora hinein). Dann zurück, den Gallo runter und weiter zu den Stauseen. So hat man die tolle Aussicht ins Val Mora *und* eine schöne S0/S1 Abfahrt am Gallo. Die Abfahrt zur Alpe Mora ist sehr steil und rutschig, fahrtechnisch kein richtiger Spaß...


Val Mora kennen wir schon. Gallo wird wohl dann die Alternative sein! Trail sah mir in den Videos teils sehr exponiert aus oder täuscht das?



McNulty schrieb:


> Tag 2: In Trepalle übernachten und dann über den Passo Viola etc. runter zur Berninastraße - dann Straße bergauf


Wollten den Poschiavino-Trail mitnehmen. Hierzu hat sich hier aber noch niemand so wirklich geäußert. Lohnt sich dieser?


----------



## cschaeff (7. Dezember 2020)

TypeActive schrieb:


> Val Mora kennen wir schon. Gallo wird wohl dann die Alternative sein! Trail sah mir in den Videos teils sehr exponiert aus oder täuscht das?


Da gibt es eine Stelle schon weit unten am Seeufer, wo der Weg bei Starkregen regelmäßig erodiert. Da mussten wir immer ein kurzes Stück schieben. Sehr exponiert war das nicht, kann bei dem bröseligen Gestein aber nach jedem Regen anders aussehen. Der Hang an sich ist schon amtlich steil... 
Da wird aber auch nach Unwettern kontrolliert und zur Not halt gesperrt.


----------



## culoduro (7. Dezember 2020)

Wenn Ihr in Sertig eine Unterkunft klarmachen kommt am Tag 4, dann würde ich dort bleiben so wie von @McNulty vorgeschlagen, wunderschön da hinten im Tal Boden. 
Dann am nächsten Tag über den Sertigpass und den Trail zu den Ravais-ch Seen nehmen (sehr schöne Seen, cooler Trail), dann den Trail runter ins Tal nach Süden und diesem Tal zur Alp Funtauna folgen und raus ins Engadin.


----------



## cschaeff (7. Dezember 2020)

TypeActive schrieb:


> Grialetschhütte hat mir von den Bildern her allerdings auch gut gefallen ... Aber so wie ich es hier raushöre ist der Scalettapass ein "MUST HAVE"



In deiner Richtung nicht wirklich...Vom Dürrboden hoch wirst du viel schieben und die Abfahrt zur Alp Funtauna geht einfach nur strack herunter. Die Variante Sertigpass gefällt mir da spontan am besten.
Davos ist halt auch kein schöner Ort, da ist es in Sertig gewiss lauschiger...


----------



## McNulty (7. Dezember 2020)

TypeActive schrieb:


> ist der Scalettapass ein "MUST HAVE"


Vergleich Sertig vs. Scaletta: Da gibt es fünf Biker - 7 Meinungen. Ich würde sagen Sertig definitiv alpiner und schiebeintensiver - Surf mal hier im Form.



TypeActive schrieb:


> Wollten den Poschiavino-Trail mitnehmen. ... Lohnt sich dieser?


Heißt der echt so... mit Vino?

Kenn nur die Zweite Hälfte ab La Rösa - Geht schon - aber lohnt sich aus meiner Sicht nur wenn man auch in Poschiavo übernachten willst.

Aber meinst du wirklich den aus Komot oder willst du nicht eher den "Bernina Express"-Trail runter?
Surf mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TypeActive (7. Dezember 2020)

McNulty schrieb:


> Heißt der echt so... mit Vino?


Ja, scheinbar: https://www.outdooractive.com/de/ro.../poschiavino-trail-vivabike-version/38446433/



McNulty schrieb:


> Kenn nur die Zweite Hälfte ab La Rösa - Geht schon - aber lohnt sich aus meiner Sicht nur wenn man auch in Poschiavo übernachten willst.


Wollten von Poschiavo mit dem Bernina Express wieder bis Ospizio Bernina ...



McNulty schrieb:


> Vergleich Sertig vs. Scaletta: Da gibt es fünf Biker - 7 Meinungen. Ich würde sagen Sertig definitiv alpiner und schiebeintensiver - Surf mal hier im Form.


Ok, schau ich mir an! Mit Schieben haben wir an sich kein Problem. Da sind wir aus den letzten zwei Jahren (u. a. Schneebergscharte, Eisjöchl, Schlernhaus) schon sehr erprobt


----------



## cschaeff (7. Dezember 2020)

nochmal zum Tag 2:

Ich weiß nicht, ob die Trails vom Bernina nach Poschiavo wirklich soooo super sind, dass man dafür den Passo della Vallaccia und den Passo da Val Viola opfern sollte? Wir fanden beide superschön (einsam, wild, ursprünglich). Hab das Gefühl, bei den Bernina-trails ist viel Marketing-Getöse dabei...
Wenn ihr es einsam mögt, bleibt oben in Trepalle.
Livigno im August kann ein echter Kulturschock sein


----------



## McNulty (7. Dezember 2020)

cschaeff schrieb:


> ob die Trails vom Bernina nach Poschiavo wirklich soooo super sind, dass man dafür den Passo della Vallaccia und den Passo da Val Viola opfern sollte?


+1


----------



## cschaeff (7. Dezember 2020)

Tag 3 könnte man vom Albula nach Bergün noch was neben der Straße probieren (wir sind damals auch auf Asphalt runter).


----------



## scratch_a (7. Dezember 2020)

cschaeff schrieb:


> nochmal zum Tag 2:
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob die Trails vom Bernina nach Poschiavo wirklich soooo super sind, dass man dafür den Passo della Vallaccia und den Passo da Val Viola opfern sollte? Wir fanden beide superschön (einsam, wild, ursprünglich). Hab das Gefühl, bei den Bernina-trails ist viel Marketing-Getöse dabei...
> Wenn ihr es einsam mögt, bleibt oben in Trepalle.
> Livigno im August kann ein echter Kulturschock sein



Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie der Passo della Vallaccia und Passo da Val Viola sind, aber dein Gefühl mit Marketing-Getöse kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bzgl. Bernina-Poschiavo bestätigen.

Klar, es kommt immer auf die Erwartung drauf an. Wenn man dort Urlaub macht und einfache, landschaftlich schöne Wege fahren möchte und es einem auch egal ist, dass man nicht alleine dort rumfährt, dann kann man diese durchaus mitnehmen. Wir sind letztes Jahr von Pontresina aus über La Rösa nach Poschiavo, mit dem Zug hoch bis Alp Grüm, runter zum Gletschergarten Cavaglia und von dort aus den Trail nach Poschiavo. Da war es ganz in Ordnung, aber mit Sicherheit nicht das Beste, was die Gegend zu bieten hat. Wird schon viel Wirbel dafür gemacht.


----------



## TypeActive (7. Dezember 2020)

cschaeff schrieb:


> nochmal zum Tag 2:
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob die Trails vom Bernina nach Poschiavo wirklich soooo super sind, dass man dafür den Passo della Vallaccia und den Passo da Val Viola opfern sollte? Wir fanden beide superschön (einsam, wild, ursprünglich). Hab das Gefühl, bei den Bernina-trails ist viel Marketing-Getöse dabei...
> Wenn ihr es einsam mögt, bleibt oben in Trepalle.
> Livigno im August kann ein echter Kulturschock sein





McNulty schrieb:


> +1


Ok, überzeugt  . Grundsätzlich ist uns Abgeschiedenheit und Einsamkeit definitiv lieber als Trubel! Hab deshalb die Tage 1 und 2 nochmal angepasst. Neu: Tag 1 inkl. Gallo bis Trepalle; Tag 2 ab Trepalle über Passo della Vallaccia und Passo da Val Viola.

*Tag 1*

*Tag 2*

Somit sollten die Tage 1 bis 3 nun fix sein. Jetzt gilt es nur noch Tag 4 und 5 zu optimieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (7. Dezember 2020)

TypeActive schrieb:


> Somit sollten die Tage 1 bis 3 nun fix sein. Jetzt gilt es nur noch Tag 4 und 5 zu optimieren!


Sehr gut!
Die Runde werde ich mir auf jeden Fall dann auch mal genauer ansehen. Bin eh im Vinschgau, da isses ja nicht weit nach Scuol.


----------



## cschaeff (7. Dezember 2020)

@TypeActive 

Tag2: Bei der Abfahrt vom Vallaccia bei Stagimel unbedingt den S1-Kehrentrail im Wald mitnehmen 

Bei den vielen Tipps musst du hier aber einen *FETTEN* Bericht abliefern


----------



## TypeActive (7. Dezember 2020)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Bei den vielen Tipps musst du hier aber einen *FETTEN* Bericht abliefern


Das lässt sich denke ich einrichten  . Wie *FETT *er dann wird, werden wir sehen. *Hier* sieht man, dass ich dann auch abliefere 🤪.
In jedem Fall danke für Euren super Support


----------



## Denzinger (8. Dezember 2020)

@TypeActive nur interessehalber, kennst Du von dem was jetzt geplant ist schon etwas? Speziell den Part Davos.


----------



## TypeActive (8. Dezember 2020)

Denzinger schrieb:


> @TypeActive nur interessehalber, kennst Du von dem was jetzt geplant ist schon etwas? Speziell den Part Davos.


Ich kenne davon aktuell nur einen Teil des ersten Tages (Costainas und Trela). Der Rest der Tour ist Neuland für mich!

Gibt es einen bestimmten Grund für Deine Frage?


----------



## Denzinger (8. Dezember 2020)

Ja, wenn Du Davos gekannt hättest, dann hätte ich noch eine Idee gehabt und zwar von Levignio über Stilfserjoch und Uina nach Scoul zurück.


----------



## TitusLE (8. Dezember 2020)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Ja, wenn Du Davos gekannt hättest, dann hätte ich noch eine Idee gehabt und zwar von Levignio über Stilfserjoch und Uina nach Scoul zurück.


Das ist auch super.
Wie würdest du da fahren? Vom Stilfser Joch ganz runter und über Schlinig und die Sesvenna wieder hoch?


----------



## Denzinger (8. Dezember 2020)

Gibt 3  Möglichkeiten wenn Du auf dem Joch übernachtest
Goldsee Trail nach Prad, Tibet Trail nach Prad oder Umbrail nach St. Maria und dann über Schlinig und Sesvenna.


----------



## TitusLE (8. Dezember 2020)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Gibt 3 Möglichkeiten wenn Du auf dem Joch übernachtest


Alles klar. Ok. Die Übernachtung hilft mir. Ich hatte schon befürchtet, ich wäre der Einzige, der das von Livigno über's Joch nach Scuol an einem Tag sportlich findet. Hatte ich eben fehlinterpretiert.


----------



## TypeActive (29. September 2021)

TypeActive schrieb:


> Das lässt sich denke ich einrichten  . Wie *FETT *er dann wird, werden wir sehen. *Hier* sieht man, dass ich dann auch abliefere 🤪.
> In jedem Fall danke für Euren super Support


Servus zusammen,

ich hatte ja versprochen, dass ich einen Tourbericht abliefere. Da ich aber aktuell unter akuter Schreib-Faulheit leide, bekommt Ihr das diesmal nicht in Text- sondern in Video-Form . Viel Spaß beim schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (29. September 2021)

Schöner Clip, macht Laune 

Wie war der Albula- Trail? Wir sind damals Straße runter...


----------



## Denzinger (29. September 2021)

schönes Filmchen


----------



## TypeActive (29. September 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Schöner Clip, macht Laune
> 
> Wie war der Albula- Trail? Wir sind damals Straße runter...


Wir sind ehrlicherweise auch die Straße runter, da es richtig geschüttet hat und wir schon lange unterwegs waren. Wollten nur noch ins Trockene


----------

